
Show HN: Rentry.co – Markdown-powered publishing service with preview - wuterz
https://rentry.co/
======
ahazred8ta
note [https://rentry.co/faq](https://rentry.co/faq) (1* = Italics, 2* = Bold,
Return once will start a new line. Return twice will start a new paragraph.)

